# Turretin - Institutes of Elenctic Theology



## SoldierOfTheRock

Ok, the Institutes of Elenctic Theology are quite expensive, yet also quite old. So why can I not find an online copy of them. Surely there is a cheaper way of reading them than buying the 3 volume set. Anybody got a pdf? I have already checked CCEL.org for it. Anyone know where I can find it?

Also, where do all of you purchase or download your books?


----------



## Reena Wilms

I know that his this et is expensive, but the cheapest way (as far as know) is to get them through reformed heritage books for $95.

Ralph


----------



## BobVigneault

I've never seen an online version of Turretin. I did a watch on ebay and got a beautiful mint condition set for a little over 50 bucks. Enjoyed the thrill of the hunt and enjoyed Turretin even more. Providential blessings on finding your copy.

[Edited on 5-18-2004 by maxdetail]


----------



## yeutter

Some of us are old enough to remember when Turretin was not readily availabe in English. About 1980 I obtained a portion of his work that John H. Gerstner had translated and the Protestant Reformed Theological School had published. I immediately appreciated his tremendous clarity of thought.


----------



## Scott

Turretin was not translated into English until relatively recently. You will not find the complete works online. You can finds excerpts and pieces. You can find his works cheap at www.half.com. They are worth having around.

Scott


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

Here are some excerpts:

http://www.apuritansmind.com/FrancisTurretin/francisturretin.htm


----------

